# 300+ lb Bucks



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

So lately I've been wanting to see some HUGE deer, anyboody have any 300+ pounders to share pics of?


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

I guess I dont have the pic in front of me, but my taxidermist killed a monster muley on the plains last week. to put in perspective, a guy hunting with him shot a buck last year that went 280lbs and the scale feild dressed and he said this one was quite a bit bigger. His was likely in 300+ feild dressed range. the deer didnt even fit on the tail gate of the truck. Wish I had a picture though. He was going to do a lifesize mount of it.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've seen some claiming to be around 300lbs. field dressed. 

Most of our big buck contests are held by weight, not antler score. I've seen my fair share of 250lb+ bucks, some close to 300lbs. 
A 300lb field dressed buck is an absolute freak! You have NO DOUBTS in your mind when you see a buck over 250lbs that it's MUCH different than most deer you see. I'd be very surprised to see more than a couple legitimate 300lb'rs posted. 

This one was only 220lbs field dressed, weighed on the same scale as one of the more popular big buck contests around here. 

I'm sure if I told people it was 275lbs they'd believe it...


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

mn5503 said:


> I've seen some claiming to be around 300lbs. field dressed.
> 
> Most of our big buck contests are held by weight, not antler score. I've seen my fair share of 250lb+ bucks, some close to 300lbs.
> A 300lb field dressed buck is an absolute freak! You have NO DOUBTS in your mind when you see a buck over 250lbs that it's MUCH different than most deer you see. I'd be very surprised to see more than a couple legitimate 300lb'rs posted.
> ...


I'd believe you if you told me it dressed 400 lbs!! LOL...awesome buck!


----------



## Map284 (Dec 3, 2010)

220lbs. was your scale broken? Great buck.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

that is a freak of a buck


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Guys here's a comparison of last years 2010 buck on the right and my 2009 buck on the left. Last years buck was a common size for a mature whitetail around here at 187lbs., probably 3 1/2 years old, maybe 4 1/2. A 300 lb'er doesn't come along very often, not even around here and we have some of the biggest whitetails in the world.

Maybe that scale was broke, or I missed a hundo somewhere? Like I said on another post, I need to check my scale.....LOL


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

There appears to be more than a 33 lbs difference between those two deer. Holy hindquarters batman! That deer looks more like 250-270# dressed to me. Gotta love northern MN...


----------



## hillbillywilly (Sep 18, 2010)

Holy Cow... errr Deer!!!!!


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow Steve....big dawg for sure....
We get some bigguns here in Maine too. When you see the 250 plus deer they seem to all have length like no other deer. The bodies are huge but while hanging you notice how long they are too. A couple each year here are dressed over 250.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Steve I would have believed you if you said he was 300. Never get sick of those pics!


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

WOW...That first deer is a giant...! I have yet to see (in person) a 300lb whitetail, but have seen a few that were 200-230 and to be honest, they didn't look as big as your first pic...


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

bpfaherty said:


> Wow Steve....big dawg for sure....
> We get some bigguns here in Maine too. When you see the 250 plus deer they seem to all have length like no other deer. The bodies are huge but while hanging you notice how long they are too. A couple each year here are dressed over 250.


I agree, the big boys always seem to be much longer.

There was also a differnce of almost a month in the time those two bucks I posted were killed.

The big guy was late October, around the 26th, just ready to start tearing things up for the rut. He was chasing a group of does when I shot him.

The 2010 buck was in November, want to say the 17th, and it was quite evident the rut had already taken a toll on his body. He was solo but appeared to still be on a mission.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

OK, Steve...I will believe that thing weighed only 220 IF you tell me that you weigh 105.  Just kidding. Congrats on a couple of beauties!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

DPW said:


> OK, Steve...I will believe that thing weighed only 220 IF you tell me that you weigh 105.  Just kidding. Congrats on a couple of beauties!


For human comparison I'm 5'10" 170+ pounds....


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I want to see the 300+lb monsters!

Post them up!


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, that is a pig...I mean a bull......whew!


----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

Here's mine!
296 pounds dressed.














Opps! I mean 196 pounds dressed but he was weighed the next day.   My dad has killed a couple over 200. 220, 216, 212 I think, there were all very long deer.
I think the guys "weighing" 300 pound deer are using their eyes. "Hey, I'm 200 pounds and this deer is longer than me, it's probably 300 pounds."


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

My avatar buck was 222 field dressed, not sure where that would put it live weight.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> I want to see the 300+lb monsters!
> 
> Post them up!


Someone took a picture of you with a 300 pounder, that is a huge buck.


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

I will settle for a small one like Steve's. You guys can have the 300#ers... no need for me to be greedy! 

I would definitely have that scale checked... I've seen those pics before and that one is a PIG of a deer.


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

hell i dont want to shoot a deer that heavy its too much work to get them out pulled out one that dressed 230 last week and it was a ***** to get out of the woods


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Steve WOW WOW WOW , i agree, that thing is a lot bigger then 220 dressed. I weighed a 219 dressed last year and your buck is WAY bigger, WAY WAY WAY

That reminds me of the buck I shot at this year and he got lucky I hit a weed 5 feet in front of him I did not see. HIs antlers were not that big but wow what a body he had. 

HOw old was that dude ?


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

Steve, that buck would feed alot of wolves....Sorry i had too! :darkbeer: Hell of a buck!!


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Steve you werent reading kilograms were you? That thing is a monster!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

those are big deer


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

*not sure of live weight*

dressed at 223 guessin' close to 280 on the hoof??..by far my biggest by weight...


----------



## GiantDeer (Jan 8, 2008)

The biggest i've ever killed dressed 218 and was shot in September, but my dad shot one back in the 90's in November that dressed 280. That thing was a BEAST! And Steve yours looks much larger than 220.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

My experience tell me if it wasn't put on a scale it don't count


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

My biggest was 229# dressed weight and the biggest I've ever had the pleasure of helping getting it out of the woods was an 11 pointer my brother-in-law shot that dressed 273#. I did see one once at a registration station that weighed 305#. It had an 8 point rack that was about a 15" spread and no points over 4"-5", it was all body.


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

I shot this buck in Missouri on Public Land in 2008. I was unable to weigh him, but wish that I could have. He dwarfed the 290lb Kansas Deer that I shot last year. So I know he was well over 300.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

mn5503 said:


> I've seen some claiming to be around 300lbs. field dressed.
> 
> Most of our big buck contests are held by weight, not antler score. I've seen my fair share of 250lb+ bucks, some close to 300lbs.
> A 300lb field dressed buck is an absolute freak! You have NO DOUBTS in your mind when you see a buck over 250lbs that it's MUCH different than most deer you see. I'd be very surprised to see more than a couple legitimate 300lb'rs posted.
> ...


 holy cow :wink: no ways that deer is 220, your scale must be off


----------



## bess227 (Apr 8, 2010)

Steve, 

I am sure that your numbers are correct. I was raised on a hog farm as a young man, and we got pretty good at estimating weight on the hoof. Honestly if you told me that deer weighed 325 on the hoof I would not even blink at that number. 

ALL those pictures just scream HEAVY.........

Thanks for sharing those........probably the most impressive bodied deer I have ever seen. 

You are the man.


----------



## dmhudson (Nov 2, 2007)

I think this guy would have pushed the 300lb mark. Never saw him in person.


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

We kill some HUGE bodied deer up here and i dont think that any body has dressed out a deer at or over 300lbs. That takes HUGE deer!
Our biggest has been 287.5 live weight, 259 dressed, and it was a beast!


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

180 p&y said:


> My experience tell me if it wasn't put on a scale it don't count


My experience tells me if I dont personally see it on a scales I trust it dont count.

Never seen one close to 300lbs dressed weight in southern Indiana. Seen some that would be right in that neighborhood live weight. My heaviest dressed out at 230lbs. 

When I was a kid my cousin and I used to sit at the "Tack L Shack" in Dale Indiana and watch the deer being checked it. I have seen a couple thousand deer go over a set of scales .... takes a special deer to clear 200lbs dressed around here.


----------



## slickstalker (Sep 21, 2008)

You might want to start hunting elk if you want to see 300+# critters.
I will say that one hanging there is an impressive deer for sure.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

My buddy "Crazy Johnny" (we all know a Crazy Johnny don't we?) killed this buck about a mile from where the bucks I posted were killed.

Rifle kill, just a few years ago. Holy Chit, it was a big boooooooyyyy!

242lbs, Just missed B&C


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I wanted this buck BAD and hunted him like a madman. Never saw him, other than this one picture. He was big'n...


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

One last heavy hitter, I gotta get out to my stand now!!!

Compared to "normal" bucks...


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Doesn't everyone know steve is a dwarf and only stands a towering 4 feet tall.lol


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW! sweet pictures guys


----------



## HuntingMark1983 (Jan 5, 2011)

*304*

i weight 250 so in comparison you can tell he's a hog...biggest bodied deer i've ever seen in person


----------



## mnbowfisherman (Sep 6, 2010)

Wasn't the heaviest whitetail a Minnesota Buck shot by Carl J. Lenander, and field dressed at around 400 pounds with an estimated live weight of 511 pounds?


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Taken from Outdoor Life...

One of the largest bucks to ever hit the scales came from Minnesota in 1926. Carl J. Lenander, Jr. was hunting with his father near Tofte when he dropped a buck with a single shot while hunting from a stand. The buck field-dressed at 402 pounds and the Minnesota Conservation Department officially calculated the live weight at 511 pounds. According to Lee Rue’s book, Minnesota recognizes it as the largest whitetail ever killed in the state and likely one of the largest ever taken in North America. 

In 1962 Iowa hunter Dean Coffman shot a 440-pound buck that was weighed before witnesses and a biologist from the Iowa State Conservation Commission verified the number.


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

mn5503 said:


> My buddy "Crazy Johnny" (we all know a Crazy Johnny don't we?) killed this buck about a mile from where the bucks I posted were killed.
> 
> Rifle kill, just a few years ago. Holy Chit, it was a big boooooooyyyy!
> 
> 242lbs, Just missed B&C


Sure helps when you have 35lbs of antler, LOL!.. Just kidding, thats an awesome animal.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

MONSTER; A quarter-century ago, Minnesota's George Himango killed a buck - in fact, one of the biggest ever. Although he knew it was big, he didn't realize how big until he approached it after the kill.(SPORTS)
Star Tribune (Minneapolis, MN)
Star Tribune (Minneapolis, MN)
October 29, 2006 | Anderson, Dennis | Copyright

Byline: Dennis Anderson; Staff Writer

Twenty-five years ago, George Himango of Duluth did what no one other than Carl Lenander, also a Minnesotan, has done: He killed a white-tailed buck with an estimated live weight of more than 500 pounds.

Field-dressed, Himango's deer weighed 402 pounds - the exact weight assigned to the deer Lenander shot in 1925 near Isabella, Minn.

The two deer far outweigh any other whitetails shot anywhere on the planet - and perhaps their sizes never will be matched again.

Here's how Himango, an Ojibwe who was raised on the Fond du Lac Indian Reservation just west of Duluth, recalls that deer and they day he shot it. 








Funny thing, there's a few bucks pictured here killed at the same place:wink:


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

The rest of Himango's story...


Q: Flash back 25 years. You were 37 and had hunted deer since you were a boy.

A: I was always an avid deer hunter. Even when I was in the service, if I could time my leaves correctly, I'd hunt. There's a certain relaxation to being in the woods. You recover a certain essence. It provides you with therapy you otherwise sidestep. The serenity.

Just getting back to nature makes you pretty humble. That in itself is something I savor.

Q Had you shot any really big deer before?

A I shot one whose antlers scored 168. The body was nice, about 200-plus, dressed out. That's a big buck. But a deer's size can depend on what time of season he's weighed. If you get them early in the season, they'll weigh more. Later, they weigh less.

Having said that, we never really weighed animals. The only reason we weighed this one was because it was so gigantic. We weighed it at the old IGA in Proctor.

Q The day you killed your big buck, you were hunting on the Fond du Lac reservation, and your brother also shot a deer.

A Yes, his was a nice buck. It might have been an 8-pointer. He shot his before mine, and I took its bladder out. We all spread its urine around our stands and utilized it as a cover scent. I also put some in a scrape I had identified near my stand.

Q It was about 3 p.m. when you heard the buck approach.

A Yes. It was a beautiful fall afternoon. All the worries of the world being lifted from your shoulders on a day like that, and suddenly you hear movement. He came from behind my left shoulder. I could hear him coming through the dry fallen leaves. A buck will drag his feet. In my experience, they move for about 20 yards and then stop. If they're confident, they'll move on.

He was coming through the brush, and I could have taken a shot. I could have squeezed a shot off. But I certainly didn't want to wound an animal. So I kept following and following him. Then he stopped, and I couldn't see him. When he started to move again, he moved into the only corridor available for me to shoot. So I squeezed a shot off. His head was down, and I hit the brow tine on the left side. It drove the bullet right into his spine. Otherwise I think I would have missed him.

Q Did he look big when you shot?

A Not really. I mean, he looked like a big deer, because he held his antlers backwards. But I didn't think it was that huge.

Q Then when you walked over to it ...

A I'm a seasoned hunter. But when I saw it, I did a little hoop and holler and was dancing around the deer. My brother and cousin were hunting with me, and they had never heard me react that way when I shot a buck. Within a few minutes, they came over, and they, too, were unbelievably shocked.

Q How'd you get it out?

A We drug it. It couldn't have been a couple of football fields through the woods to our canoe. But it took us hours to move it. We had to clear a path so we could drag it. When we got it to my brother's deer, which weighed close to 180 or 190, field-dressed, it looked like a fawn. The only way we could get the deer into the canoe was to pull the canoe on shore and roll it in.

Q When you weighed it, and it came in at 402 pounds, did you do call anyone or try to tell people?

A No. We just weighed it and went home. I didn't realize the state or anyone kept records. And I couldn't enter it in any big buck contests. I had shot it during the tribal season, the day before the state's regular firearms season. We didn't want to inflame any problems among other hunters by saying we were successful. So we didn't seek any publicity. But it leaked out. Finally, the DNR came up and tried to verify things, and tried to understand why the animal was so big.

Q And?

A Well, the DNR guy wanted to see the entrails. He also wanted to see the hide. He also asked for the testicles. I hadn't even noticed, but they were little, like peanuts. He believed the deer might have been heifered when it was young, and had put weight on because of that. Genetically, obviously, it had the traits to make it big. But perhaps it was made bigger because of that.

Q How did it taste?

A The meat of this buck was marbled, just like bear meat. It was very good, and surprisingly tender.


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

I think this one goes over 400 killed in nebraska i believe.


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

Heres another.


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

I love these big bodied freaks.


----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

dmhudson said:


> I think this guy would have pushed the 300lb mark. Never saw him in person.


210 dressed max.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't have any pictures but my cousin shot one a few years back that weighed 317lbs!!!


----------



## Doeslayer13 (Apr 27, 2010)

Heres mine:wink: from a couple years ago...around 456lbs dreesed


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

muzzyguy16 said:


> View attachment 1197699
> I think this one goes over 400 killed in nebraska i believe.


 Might want to look into this one. Indian reservation buck hoax I believe. and CAN he stretch his arms out any further? come on!


----------



## KurtisH (Oct 2, 2005)

Don't know what this one weighs but he's a tank. I believe he was 8 1/2 y.o. last year based on previous trail cam pics....he's still around but his body doesn't look as big this year. I added a pic of a 4 1/2 y.o. for comparison.


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hornsgalore said:


> Might want to look into this one. Indian reservation buck hoax I believe. and CAN he stretch his arms out any further? come on!


 I could be wrong but im pretty sure i read about this in a NAW mag 3 or 4 years ago, Hell i might have read about it here idk. But either way its a big buck thats the reason for posting. I have no idea on the legitimacy of the story.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

I wish I had some full body pics. This one had a 31" neck and I was told it was over 300, but we never weighed it.


----------



## Jsach (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks for clearing that up steve.. i always giggle when i see guys on here talking about their 200 lb does and 300 lb bucks.. come on now.. 
p.s. i always enjoy seeing those pics you post :thumbs_up


----------



## 30feethi (Dec 10, 2003)

Both of these bucks would have pushed 300# on the hoof. First one was 227 dressed and the second one was 194 with the head, antlers and part of the neck still on the ground and the scale was at 194# so I hade my taxi way the head antlers and cape and it totaled 35# so that would put him at approximately 229#


----------



## 30feethi (Dec 10, 2003)

Correction the first one was approx 229# and the second one was 227# both dressed


----------



## Dmb41loud (Aug 23, 2004)

I tought the tiny 98 pound deer I just shot was a heck of a drag. If i ever get a deer close to this size, I may need to find the guy with the big front end loader, or atleast a nice guy with a quad.


----------



## Duckgod (Jul 19, 2010)

I am 6' 3" and 275lbs in this pic this deer was 322lbs on the hoof. 









this guy is 6' 185lbs and this deer was 347lbs on the hoof.









this deer was 240lbs on the hoof.









this deer was 250lbs on the hoof


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Killed a buck with a muzzleloader in 05 that field dressed 240 and looked as big as a horse


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

big deer


----------



## ACooper1983 (Jun 10, 2005)

steve ive shot a few deer over and around 220 on a certified beef scale. and your deer looks to me, like it would go north of 250. that is a B I G deer.


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

holy hell duckgod...what state do you hunt?


----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

Duckgod,
Do you goose hunt at all?


----------



## MTeague (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Duckgod (Jul 19, 2010)

somtimes..........more of a duck guy........


----------



## Duckgod (Jul 19, 2010)

the first two deer are midwest deer, and the last two are mississippi.


----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

Duckgod said:


> somtimes..........more of a duck guy........


What's the biggest goose you've ever shot or seen shot? Weight wise.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> I've seen some claiming to be around 300lbs. field dressed.
> 
> Most of our big buck contests are held by weight, not antler score. I've seen my fair share of 250lb+ bucks, some close to 300lbs.
> A 300lb field dressed buck is an absolute freak! You have NO DOUBTS in your mind when you see a buck over 250lbs that it's MUCH different than most deer you see. I'd be very surprised to see more than a couple legitimate 300lb'rs posted.
> ...


I agree 100%. And just to let you know Eric, a buck like this makes a bunch of kerky. Heck you might as well make jerky out of the whole thing. Or grind it.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

DocRay said:


> What's the biggest goose you've ever shot or seen shot? Weight wise.


24lbs on a scale. Had a broken wing and shot it while hunting rabbits when I was a teen. I lived on the east coast then, birds a bit smaller here. Fed 12 with leftovers as a whole bird


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

deere said:


> We kill some HUGE bodied deer up here and i dont think that any body has dressed out a deer at or over 300lbs. That takes HUGE deer!
> Our biggest has been 287.5 live weight, 259 dressed, and it was a beast!


really, only 28 lbs of guts on a 280 lber?...woulda thought more..


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

my cousin got one in Maine a couple years back w/ rifle that dressed either 254 or 256... can't remember exactly... HUGE deer though... i don't have any pics... i'm sure he does


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

carcus said:


> View attachment 1198048


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Without a scale I cant even argue, our deer up here in manitoba are large, I have killed 13 bucks over 130"s, 2 in the 150's a 170 and a 180 , this buck was 162", he was the largest deer I have seen, I just cant see him being less than 300, my dog is 125lbs and he looked tiny beside this deer. The deer on my avatar was a tiny deer, looks big in the picture dragging him was easy, I could almost run dragging him.


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

Sandilands said:


> I agree 100%. And just to let you know Eric, a buck like this makes a bunch of kerky. Heck you might as well make jerky out of the whole thing. Or grind it.


That'd be jerky heaven!


----------



## Duckgod (Jul 19, 2010)

I spent 11 years hunting alberta and sask for about a month each fall. we had afew guys talking about 20lb geese. so we started weighing them. biggest goose ive weighed in 11 years was 14.2lbs. and he was a freakin monster. most big ones average 12lbs. in my third pic look at the scale at the 6 oclock position is 250lbs.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

some impressive deer


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

Great deer!!!

Makes my little 185 pounder Ohio deer look like the neighbors German Shepard.

Great deer guys!!!


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

My buddy in Alberta shot this buck years ago right out in his front yard. Said when he looked out his window he knew he was looking at the largest bodied deer he'd ever seen, and this guy has seen allot of big deer hit the ground. 
No idea on weight but it made his 145 inch rack look very insignificant! It was about the size of a cow elk.


----------



## jonny5 (Jan 5, 2011)

This guy was 280 plus...dressed! A PA bruiser for sure! Neighbor of our's killed him two years ago.


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

goatboy said:


> My buddy in Alberta shot this buck years ago right out in his front yard. Said when he looked out his window he knew he was looking at the largest bodied deer he'd ever seen, and this guy has seen allot of big deer hit the ground.
> No idea on weight but it made his 145 inch rack look very insignificant! It was about the size of a cow elk.


Oh my. Looks like some sort of a monster.

I bet there are some big boys wandering around Alberta/Sask that are HUGE that nobody will ever know existed.


----------



## bess227 (Apr 8, 2010)

goatboy said:


> My buddy in Alberta shot this buck years ago right out in his front yard. Said when he looked out his window he knew he was looking at the largest bodied deer he'd ever seen, and this guy has seen allot of big deer hit the ground.
> No idea on weight but it made his 145 inch rack look very insignificant! It was about the size of a cow elk.


The longer you look at this picture the bigger this deer gets. 

The size of some of the animals in this thread is just overwhelming. 

These deer would eat some of the deer here in NC when the winter hit. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is mine don't know how big but it wwas big
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1617126&p=1062418212#post1062418212


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw one years ago at the locker that weighed 310 field dressed. I saw it in person on the scale and it STILL looked photoshopped! It was a very old deer and the rack was obviously a declined rack but the deer just looked very odd being that big.


----------



## JoeRE (Mar 3, 2010)

Very very few bucks hit that 300 lb mark at least around here in the upper midwest. Even 250 lb buck is really big! The northwoods probably holds a few more. You have to consider the rut as well - a big active buck might drop 20-30 lbs or even more over the course of the rut, one that weighs that much after the rut might have even bigger beforehand. 

Actually the biggest buck I have seen was the one I shot this year...255lbs live weight as a 5.5 or 6.5 year old not sure which. he was still pretty fat. He broke off half his rack so he would have been close to 260 with the other side still on :angel: I have shot a couple mature bucks in the 240 range, most are 200-230 live.

For you guys who value the venision - I got 120 lbs even of meat off him...that was a lot of burger!

View attachment 1202146


----------



## makkd97 (Jan 26, 2008)

Steve,
This is a great thread,I too really enjoy seeing these true beasts!The awesome antlers are great and something we all treasure,but these pigs shouldn't be overlooked.Very intimidating!
Steve I would try a different scale,or better yet,get one of your own.It looks like you would put it to good use!
Thanks


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

bump for some more heavy bucks?


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Never weighed them, but I think these guys might be over 300#, if not darn close.


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't think they make them that big where I hunt. These things are HUGE!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

173BC, those are big bucks.


----------



## matt_3479 (Oct 12, 2009)

My neighbor shot a 320lbs mule deer in Montana with a rack score of 170 3/8". Might just have been the biggest deer I have ever seen and actually came up as the second biggest deer taken in that area. Next year he took a 220 lbs 173 5/8" mule. Doing pretty good for himaelf


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

mn5503 said:


> 173BC, those are big bucks.


Thanks, my dad shot one the same day as the top one, that was almost 100lbs bigger! By far the largest buck I've laid eyes on. I wish i had a pic of it on my computer to show you.


----------



## CrazyED (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is one my great grandfather took off of our central wisconsin farm in 1952. I don't think it's 300lbs but it's a giant.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

mn5503 said:


> Guys here's a comparison of last years 2010 buck on the right and my 2009 buck on the left. Last years buck was a common size for a mature whitetail around here at 187lbs., probably 3 1/2 years old, maybe 4 1/2. A 300 lb'er doesn't come along very often, not even around here and we have some of the biggest whitetails in the world.
> 
> Maybe that scale was broke, or I missed a hundo somewhere? Like I said on another post, I need to check my scale.....LOL


Wow!
Look at all the weight you lost.......


----------



## Chasin (Jan 5, 2006)

I have taken a couple big boys. One at 253 and the other just shy of 300 at 298lbs. I tried to post pics but there too big and I dont know how to resize. If someone can do that for me I'll email the pics...


----------



## Scrib (Jul 31, 2003)

This big boy was just over 270 dressed so I guess it was probably over 300 live. This pic is after it was field dressed.








Scrib


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

got me a new scale> see what I can do about peaking it out at 330,,I can say I have only seen one around my place I know would peak the scale


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

these two went 300


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*look here*

http://www.wyomingoutdoorsradio.com/412lb_deer_pic_2 ready.jpg http://www.wyomingoutdoorsradio.com/412lb_deer_pic_1 ready.jpg http://www.wyomingoutdoorsradio.com/412lb_deer_pic_3 ready.jpg


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Left 228 Field dressed & right 178 field dressed. Both Illinois Deer & weighed b/4 butchering at locker.
I had to drive a hour to get someone to help me with the 228 as I could NOT drag him at all by myself to where I could get my truck in. no 4 wheeler back then.
I have killed 1 larger but not officially weighed.


----------



## fugitivehunter (Feb 3, 2004)

325 lbs
163" 9 pt
Manitoba




















Chew'in up life..


----------



## mnbowfisherman (Sep 6, 2010)

173BC said:


> Never weighed them, but I think these guys might be over 300#, if not darn close.


Wow, great bucks!


----------



## luv old #7 (Aug 14, 2011)

One of these just might even out my deer karma. If not, I'd just call it even. Nice bucks to all. I think this thread has given the rest of us just a little more motivation. It sure does for me. Again, nice bucks, REAL nice!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

He was never on a scale but had to be 300.


----------



## Chasin (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's a ND brusier I took last year. He nets 171 Pope and Young.
From what I can find out looking at the P&Y record book on-line its the biggest typical 5x5 taken in ND with a bow.

298lbs.


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

Dang that is a huge North Dakota buck, was it 298# dressed??


----------



## CarbonExpress (Sep 5, 2011)

DocRay said:


> Here's mine!
> 296 pounds dressed.
> 
> 
> ...


So if this buck is 196 dressed, and yours is only 220 dressed...something is terribly wrong lol. Steve your first deer is a freaking cow


----------



## Chasin (Jan 5, 2006)

AB328 said:


> Dang that is a huge North Dakota buck, was it 298# dressed??


Yes 298lb dressed. He was with several other deer when he came in. It was so much bigger than the other deer it looked like a different species.


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

Wow Chasin, that is a beast!! I live close to Fargo, if you don't mind me asking was it an Outfitter hunt or do you know people out here??


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Chasin said:


> Here's a ND brusier I took last year. He nets 171 Pope and Young.
> From what I can find out looking at the P&Y record book on-line its the biggest typical 5x5 taken in ND with a bow.
> 298lbs.


I think my buddy's buck might give you a run for your money this year.


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

my biggest to date was 233lbs dressed. most of the bucks in my area loose about 35-40lbs after field dressing, we weigh before and after if we can. an average 3 1/2 year old buck weighs around 265lbs live weight.


----------



## Chasin (Jan 5, 2006)

AB328 said:


> Wow Chasin, that is a beast!! I live close to Fargo, if you don't mind me asking was it an Outfitter hunt or do you know people out here??


Some of my best friends live there. I spend as much time on the farm there as I can.
I had to work but my wife and daughter did an awlful lot of sandbagging out there this spring. Its tuff to see your best friends lose thier homes.


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

James Vee said:


> I think my buddy's buck might give you a run for your money this year. /QUOTE]
> 
> OMG!!! what a bruiser!


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

*this guy is still around he might be close to 300 live weight.*


----------



## Chasin (Jan 5, 2006)

James Vee said:


> I think my buddy's buck might give you a run for your money this year.


My god what an awsome buck. No doubt he's bigger. He's more than a 5x5 though


----------



## j250trx (Sep 4, 2006)

My biggest field dressed at 205, the one my wife shot this year we were not able to weigh. Compaired to the size of mine before it was gutted and the size of hers not gutted, i belive the live weight of hers was 300 for sure, probably more.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

a lot of great bucks here and good pics but a lot of the guys posting pics in this thread must be on some heavy duty drugs becuase there is NO WAY some of the deer they are claiming to weight X weight anywhere close. I work at a place where we tag close to 200 deer a year and have quite a few that push the 200lb mark. I see and weigh on state certified scales a lot of deer every year. some of the bucks that people are claiming weighed 300lb dressed don't even go 210lbs. there is too many to even start listing. its really funny how people will believe almost anything on the internet and what someone tells them. no doubt there are some monsters in this thread and congrats to everyone in tis thread who posted a harvest pic but a lot of peopel either need to stop lying about weights, get your scales checked, or stop guessing the weight.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Why you gotta be so serious though?


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Why you gotta be so serious though?


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> a lot of great bucks here and good pics but a lot of the guys posting pics in this thread must be on some heavy duty drugs becuase there is NO WAY some of the deer they are claiming to weight X weight anywhere close. I work at a place where we tag close to 200 deer a year and have quite a few that push the 200lb mark. I see and weigh on state certified scales a lot of deer every year. some of the bucks that people are claiming weighed 300lb dressed don't even go 210lbs. there is too many to even start listing. its really funny how people will believe almost anything on the internet and what someone tells them. no doubt there are some monsters in this thread and congrats to everyone in tis thread who posted a harvest pic but a lot of peopel either need to stop lying about weights, get your scales checked, or stop guessing the weight.



I could be wrong but I'm guessing a true 300lb field dressed whitetail is more rare than a 200" whitetail.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm sure there's a better chance of shooting a 180" whitetail than a 300lb field dressed whitetail.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

mn5503 said:


> I'm sure there's a better chance of shooting a 180" whitetail than a 300lb field dressed whitetail.


I would have to agree with both statements , have seen quite a few that field dress 200 or better but have never seen any at 300 yet.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

300lbs field dressed is a stretch. I would think 350 live weight is about tops. MN5503 and I are in there northern range, they get bigger up here. I am not sure that being a bush buck or a farm buck has much to do with it either. I think its more an age/health thing.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

j250trx said:


> My biggest field dressed at 205, the one my wife shot this year we were not able to weigh. Compaired to the size of mine before it was gutted and the size of hers not gutted, i belive the live weight of hers was 300 for sure, probably more.


Your wifes is bigger for sure, not sure it would come close to 300 tho.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Chasin said:


> Here's a ND brusier I took last year. He nets 171 Pope and Young.
> From what I can find out looking at the P&Y record book on-line its the biggest typical 5x5 taken in ND with a bow.
> 
> 298lbs.
> ...


congradulations. what a trophy 10! are you gonna enter him knowing that he may be the biggest?


----------



## jblackburn (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll see if I can dig up the picture, but my nephews first deer weighed 302 pounds live. It looked like a steer! It also grossed 178, Not too bad for a central MO deer. Oh wait, I read an AT thread a couple months ago from an Iowan said that there were no big deer in MO.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

This is awesome


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

This buck, much to my surprise, only went 175# dressed. He looked much bigger than that to me.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

pite0007 said:


> This buck, much to my surprise, only went 175# dressed. He looked much bigger than that to me.
> 
> View attachment 1207814


But he's 10x the size of that Bigfoot walking through the pic!!!!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

I assumed live weight a 300 live will be 250 -270 dressed


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah about 50 pounds of guts on a big boy


----------



## MR Pilsner (Apr 17, 2009)

Not sure if he was over 300, we never weigh em, but this is a little bigger than normal Saskatchewan Whitetail


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

When is Saskguy gonna throw one of his big ones up on this thread??????? Saskguy?


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not doing some macho photo op in the last pic lol I was showing the size of his neck. Those are size 12 boots for reference


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

MR Pilsner said:


> View attachment 1207978
> 
> 
> Not sure if he was over 300, we never weigh em, but this is a little bigger than normal Saskatchewan Whitetail


that's a true giant!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

pite0007 said:


> This buck, much to my surprise, only went 175# dressed. He looked much bigger than that to me.
> 
> View attachment 1207814


What's up with the little naked man running aroung your yard?


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

mn5503 said:


> I've seen some claiming to be around 300lbs. field dressed.
> 
> Most of our big buck contests are held by weight, not antler score. I've seen my fair share of 250lb+ bucks, some close to 300lbs.
> A 300lb field dressed buck is an absolute freak! You have NO DOUBTS in your mind when you see a buck over 250lbs that it's MUCH different than most deer you see. I'd be very surprised to see more than a couple legitimate 300lb'rs posted.
> ...


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow. Big bodied deer showing up here. Very nice.

My takings are much more modest. I don't have a scale and I doubt any of them have touched 300. My avatar Muley had a large body (pic doesn't really show it) and I'm guessing maybe 260ish? One I shot with the rifle is below. Big body, modest horns:









Glad I had some help to get that one in the truck.


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

mn5503 said:


> I could be wrong but I'm guessing a true 300lb field dressed whitetail is more rare than a 200" whitetail.


This is exactly what I'm thinking! Unreal big deer in this thread. 

Biggest I've shot was 198 dressed. Biggest I've seen is 235 dressed. And he was a brute. I HOPE I can shoot a deer that is that 250 dressed one day.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is mine.. Shot him last year and is still my biggest to date he weighed 235 field dressed.. same weight 2 different scales, the one at my house and at the taxi..


----------



## beaushoots (Aug 27, 2009)

wow those are some big bucks...damn!


----------



## beaushoots (Aug 27, 2009)

this guy was field dressed at 245....not sure what he wieghed in at before then.


----------



## chrisjan_81 (Mar 10, 2004)

My good friends brother-in-law shot this deer in Ontario a few years ago... They weighted it six days later when they got back down here to Michigan (not sure how much weight a deer loses hanging like that?) ... but it weighted *274lbs* dressed out. 

For comparison, he's about 5-11 and 205 or so in those pics


----------



## pite0007 (Jun 19, 2009)

Great bucks in this thread!



mn5503 said:


> But he's 10x the size of that Bigfoot walking through the pic!!!!





BP1992 said:


> What's up with the little naked man running aroung your yard?


Ha, thanks for noticing. Bigfoot the Garden Yeti (http://www.skymall.com/shopping/detail.htm?pid=102517807) was received as a gift and he now keeps watch over the backyard.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

This buck field dressed 265 lbs and was taken in Ohio. The weight was certified at a local grain mill as I weighed the truck with the deer in and out of my truck.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Biggest buck I've ever seen, in person was 5 or 6 years ago, at a check station. 
He was a little more than 330#, but had not been field dressed yet. The guy wanted to get a live weight on him so he left the guts in.
I would assume he would go maybe 270# after dressing?
This deer was so big it didn't even look real, so I if there are any true 300# dressed weight bucks, they would be a rare specimen indeed.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Scrib said:


> This big boy was just over 270 dressed so I guess it was probably over 300 live. This pic is after it was field dressed.
> View attachment 1207260
> 
> 
> Scrib


270 lbs field dressed would put him at 340 Live Weight. That would be what I call a hoggggg.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*from my website...*




> On November 5, 1999 I had seen this buck at around 7:00 AM with two other bucks at about 300 yards away in a picked cornfield chasing does and fawns. I tried to rattle and grunt him in, but NO LUCK. At around 8:15 AM, I had spotted him at around 200 yards away and running towards my treestand. At 100 yards I grunted and bleated and he stopped. He slowly made his way to my treestand. At 7 yards and slowly walking broadside I drew back my recurve bow and watched as my cedar arrow disappeared behind his left shoulder. He ran about 80 yards and fell down. When I came upon him, I could not believe my eyes. 15 points, 27" inside spread, 182" Gross, 318# live weight!! A TRUE Ohio Hog of a Whitetail Buck!!


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

This is the biggest buck I have ever seen on the hoof. He has a hump above his shoulder blades like a Grizzly bear. I have 4 years of pictures of him. I would guess him 7+ years old. His rack has been getting worse every year. Too bad I don't have a cull tag for him!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

kansasheadhunt said:


> This is the biggest buck I have ever seen on the hoof. He has a hump above his shoulder blades like a Grizzly bear. I have 4 years of pictures of him. I would guess him 7+ years old. His rack has been getting worse every year. Too bad I don't have a cull tag for him!


My God!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

deer are massive


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

kansasheadhunt said:


> This is the biggest buck I have ever seen on the hoof. He has a hump above his shoulder blades like a Grizzly bear. I have 4 years of pictures of him. I would guess him 7+ years old. His rack has been getting worse every year. Too bad I don't have a cull tag for him!


...lol...no wonder...hell you got a 40 gallon can FULL of corn for him!!!!


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

kansasheadhunt said:


> This is the biggest buck I have ever seen on the hoof. He has a hump above his shoulder blades like a Grizzly bear. I have 4 years of pictures of him. I would guess him 7+ years old. His rack has been getting worse every year. Too bad I don't have a cull tag for him!


My gawd....now THAT is the kind of deer that gives me heart failure. Wow.


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

kansasheadhunt said:


> This is the biggest buck I have ever seen on the hoof. He has a hump above his shoulder blades like a Grizzly bear. I have 4 years of pictures of him. I would guess him 7+ years old. His rack has been getting worse every year. Too bad I don't have a cull tag for him!


I'll come take care of him for you :wink:


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

ArchersParadox said:


> ...lol...no wonder...hell you got a 40 gallon can FULL of corn for him!!!!


He's almost as big around as that drum too!


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

I have seen several bucks in the 202 to 240 dressed range and the one on the left looks a lot more like 275 to me.


----------



## remington74 (May 31, 2011)

around 300lbs


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

kansasheadhunt said:


> This is the biggest buck I have ever seen on the hoof. He has a hump above his shoulder blades like a Grizzly bear. I have 4 years of pictures of him. I would guess him 7+ years old. His rack has been getting worse every year. Too bad I don't have a cull tag for him!


he looks like he's strugglimg to hold the front of his body up


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

remington74 said:


> around 300lbs


Did you weigh him?


----------



## Brshpile (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is a 300lber


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

James Vee said:


> Did you weigh him?


That's the problem with 300lb deer. A scale would certainly surprise a lot of people on what a 300lb'r looks like....


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

kansasheadhunt said:


> This is the biggest buck I have ever seen on the hoof. He has a hump above his shoulder blades like a Grizzly bear. I have 4 years of pictures of him. I would guess him 7+ years old. His rack has been getting worse every year. Too bad I don't have a cull tag for him!


That's one Chunky Monkey!!!


----------



## remington74 (May 31, 2011)

yes the processor did weigh him, 238lbs exactly field dressed so if im not mistaking that would put him 280-300lbs live weight


----------



## mnbowfisherman (Sep 6, 2010)

Gosh is this an awesome thread!


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Enjoy this thread as well. To me, it really doesn't matter if it hits some imperial measure called "300 lbs". 

Anything around the *100 kg* category is fun to look at. Bruisers on the prowl....


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

remington74 said:


> around 300lbs


Live weight maybe...


----------



## fugitivehunter (Feb 3, 2004)

Mine weighed 219 with no head/hide/guts. The scale maxed out at 300 so we had to estimate 325





























Chew'in up life..


----------



## spec (Dec 13, 2005)

I hate to say it, but when someone claims their deer weighed "300 lbs" I know right then and there they never weighed it.


----------



## ar1458 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Iowa nov. 2011*

here is a deer I did not shoot the first morning of my IOWA bow hunt. passed him up at 20 yards because I thought his left side was broken but when I got these pics of him my hunting buddies were shocked I did not shooting him ..he looks to be a 6 year old near 300lbs. ?


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

spec said:


> I hate to say it, but when someone claims their deer weighed "300 lbs" I know right then and there they never weighed it.


Agree! Either that or their scales need calibrating.


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Agree! Either that or their scales need calibrating.


Yep..Amazing how many " I am sure it had to be 300lbs" post there are but no scales. If you drag a 20lb raccoon out of the woods for 3 hrs on a **** hunt it will feel like it weighs 50lbs time you get it to a truck....farther you drag them deer the bigger they get...Gotta weigh them or it dont count for squat.


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

Here is my biggest bodied buck. Shotgun kill from 2008. Never got him on a scale but me being a small guy made him a bear to get in the truck by myself.


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

It's true that records seem pretty sketchy when it comes to documented 300 lb whitetails. Below is a chart from Ontario of field dressed animals, so live weight would definitely tip the 300 lbs on some of them. To alot of hunters, "300 lb deer" is more like an adjective to describe "it was really big."


----------



## Elwood (May 2, 2004)

227 pounds on the scale....I just thought it was a beast....there are some true wardaddy's in this thread.

Elwood


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

waldguy said:


> It's true that records seem pretty sketchy when it comes to documented 300 lb whitetails. Below is a chart from Ontario of field dressed animals, so live weight would definitely tip the 300 lbs on some of them. To alot of hunters, "300 lb deer" is more like an adjective to describe "it was really big."
> 
> View attachment 1210224



In line with what I said about a 200" buck would be more likely than a 300lb field dressed buck.


----------



## mnbowfisherman (Sep 6, 2010)

This buck went 200lbs Field Dressed after sitting outside a couple days before being weighed






















This buck went 195 field dressed


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

years ago i got a 300#er & if you think you can drag a 300# deer even after feld dressed (about60# of guts) you better be young & strong as a bull.....worse tasting deer i ever ate ,....gravey was tough.....now i hunt lil does, much better.


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

preyquester said:


> years ago i got a 300#er & if you think you can drag a 300# deer even after feld dressed (about60# of guts) you better be young & strong as a bull.....worse tasting deer i ever ate ,....gravey was tough.....now i hunt lil does, much better.


HA! Funny how your perspective can change with time. I now consider an ideal buck about a 2.5 year-old with antlers that aren't too much of a nuisance to hack off! My garage is too full of 'em! Not that I wouldn't take a true monster


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is my biggest ( Ohio Public Land ) Dressed out @ 240 lbs ...


----------



## ruck139 (May 3, 2011)

Guys tend to grossly over estimate the size of their deer. When someone says their deer is "200 easy" we usually throw it on the scale and they immediately say the scale is broken when it shows 160 or 170. I weighed a deer that everyone said would weigh 300, and it really did look that big, it was a giant. In reality it weighed 233.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

ruck139 said:


> Guys tend to grossly over estimate the size of their deer. When someone says their deer is "200 easy" we usually throw it on the scale and they immediately say the scale is broken when it shows 160 or 170. I weighed a deer that everyone said would weigh 300, and it really did look that big, it was a giant. In reality it weighed 233.


You're absolutely right.


----------



## GTOJake (May 7, 2008)

This is my fathers deer he shot on tuesday, he went 209 dressed , were guessing 260 on the hoof, the deer is a beast, biggest weve seen so far. BTW I am 260 lbs 5' 11"


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

big horns are a "wall hunters trophy", but a 300 # deer to me would be the ultimate trophy....and i havent been able to get either, but im tryin :darkbeer: ...some of these deer are huge tho..congrats to the hunters!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

GTOJake said:


> This is my fathers deer he shot on tuesday, he went 209 dressed , were guessing 260 on the hoof, the deer is a beast, biggest weve seen so far. BTW I am 260 lbs 5' 11"



That's a very good example right there of how big a 209lb buck actually is. 209 is a very large buck. You're probably very close with a 260 live weight. The buck looks bigger than you in the pic and this is where guys start thinking 300lbs.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's a picture that was making it's rounds a couple years back. High fence deer taken, i believe, at Timberghost Ranch here in Iowa. Story with it said 440lbs.


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

My largest was 226#'s on a scale which is HUGE for South Carolina. It was the heaviest buck that had been at the largest processor in the state (American Outdoorsman Laurens SC) since its existence. This was back in 2006 and my record has since been broken.


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

That weight was with the guts in. Some of you guys with deer that heavy field dressed is insane. It probably wont ever happen in South Carolina.


----------



## Gaurdian08 (Sep 1, 2008)

I've never weighed one before. You guys think any of these will goclose to 300?


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Man in my neck of the woods 130 is monster and usually over 5 years of age.


----------



## rooftop (Mar 30, 2005)

What are some of your neck measurements on these huge deer. I just shot a buck in nebraska that compared to the other deer in camp was a giant. I am sure it was well over 200 but had no scale. My neck measurement was 34". Huge deer here is an understatement.


----------



## GTOJake (May 7, 2008)

I asked the processor in Hamburg Iowa what was th biggest hes seen, and he said the biggest thats came in his doors was 269lbs dressed and estimated 320 on the hoof.


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

Got one in Kansas in 2008 that was 287! Biggest I have ever shot!

A lot of nice bucks on here guys!


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

GTOJake said:


> This is my fathers deer he shot on tuesday, he went 209 dressed , were guessing 260 on the hoof, the deer is a beast, biggest weve seen so far. BTW I am 260 lbs 5' 11"


wow, you could tell me 300 all day and i'd believe you


----------



## JCfring (Nov 17, 2008)

Hanging weight (no head, hide, hooves) was 245 on this guy. That is a picture of his heart with my had placed flat on the ground next too it. This buck was BY FAR the biggest I've ever shot and I've never seen a heart as big as the one this guy had in him. He was an old bruiser 9 point!


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

JCfring said:


> View attachment 1211325
> View attachment 1211327
> 
> 
> Hanging weight (no head, hide, hooves) was 245 on this guy. That is a picture of his heart with my had placed flat on the ground next too it. This buck was BY FAR the biggest I've ever shot and I've never seen a heart as big as the one this guy had in him. He was an old bruiser 9 point!


wow, if i ever got a heart that big i'd be half tempted to save it in formaldehyde to show off


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

my Indiana buck weighed in at 278 lbs field dressed.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

JCfring said:


> View attachment 1211325
> View attachment 1211327
> 
> 
> Hanging weight (no head, hide, hooves) was 245 on this guy. That is a picture of his heart with my had placed flat on the ground next too it. This buck was BY FAR the biggest I've ever shot and I've never seen a heart as big as the one this guy had in him. He was an old bruiser 9 point!



Big bucks have big hearts. I couldn't hardly believe the size this one from my '09 buck. The knife is 6" including the handle.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Some very nice deer here. Maybe it's just me, but more than a few appear to have been weighed using the Eyeball Embellisher scale.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Some very nice deer here. Maybe it's just me, but more than a few appear to have been weighed using the Eyeball Embellisher scale.


Lol, it's not just you


----------



## Bow_Hero84 (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

This thread has just inspired me to hunt for the next couple year solely on body size....i want a BRUTE!


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

That heart is fricking HUGE!!!


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...



> Heaviest Whitetail
> 
> On a cold November day in 1926, Carl Lenander Jr. dropped a monstrous Minnesota buck with a single shot. Field-dressed, the deer weighed 402 pounds. The state Conservation Department calculated its live weight to be 511 pounds. No heavier whitetail deer has ever been recorded.



...I remember years ago of a #400 Ohio Whitetail Buck......I do know that in the 70's the Benoit Brothers from Maine killed BIG BODIED deer all over #300....in fact their" trophy standards were by WEIGHT and NOT antler score....


http://www.benoitsbigbucks.com/2010season.htm


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm all tagged out. When I do I chuck a hay bale in my backyard to see what kind of bucks are running around close to the house where I seldom if ever hunt. This guy is a 300 lber with ease.


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

Bow_Hero84 said:


> View attachment 1211403


damn, biggest mulie i've had the pleasure to see


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Very impressive deer! Congrats to all those that posted pics!!


----------



## BlondeBomber (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he's not 300# but this buck may be the heaviest one I'll ever take. Of course we didn't bring a scale this year, yeah irony sucks, but he had to have been over 250# at least, I'm 6' for comparison.


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

lots of big deer here.......very few legit 300's!


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

This the biggest one I've ever put my hands in. Bigger than anything my dad has killed. He'll we showed it off at the deer club and everyone was shocked. 205 dressed. Put like 245 live. This thing look like a horse coming through the woods . I was amazed at this deer. It's body was bigger than the body of my buddies 162 inch buck. 
Steve, that deer is 300 pounds guaranteed. Thats a beast.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Great thread back to tt


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

yes, definitely TTT. Same thread started last year too, will have more recent bucks in it.


----------



## pabuckkiller2 (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't fathom the size of some of these deer. I killed a 120" 8 point in 1988, when we took it to the processor it caused a stir. We weighed it field dressed of course and it was right on 180 lbs. That is still by far the largest buck I've seen around here. He looks like a baby compared to some of these deer.


----------



## cb186 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lots of fish stories in this thread.....


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

pa.hunter said:


> http://www.wyomingoutdoorsradio.com/412lb_deer_pic_2 ready.jpg http://www.wyomingoutdoorsradio.com/412lb_deer_pic_1 ready.jpg http://www.wyomingoutdoorsradio.com/412lb_deer_pic_3 ready.jpg


Wow. Thats a horse right there.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

This is my biggest to date, he dressed 235, and yes we weighed him.


----------



## Saws Paw (Jul 3, 2013)

I want to go hunt this afternoon .........but will someone come hold my hand while go to and from my stand? Can these things climb a tree? Steve's deer crapps bigger than any deer I've seen in 20yrs. Can you imagine the thoughts going through a does mind about the time he goes to mount her....."oh HELL NO!!!!"


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Makes a big difference when they're shot. If you catch them right before the rut goes crazy, they weigh a ton!


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

My son's this year from MO. weighed 252 on the scale.(live)
Not a 300 but not bad.


----------



## Rairdog (Sep 7, 2012)

Old McNasty..would have like to see him in his prime. I get a bad taste just thinking about him.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

This is my brother's from this year. Thats a 500cc 4 wheeler for comparison and my old man weighs 225. If he's not 300 he's dang close!


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

275 field dress so, 320 to 330 live.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

wow some true monsters on here! This year during gun season in Maine people have been getting some huge ones, biggest one I have heard of yet was 268 dressed, but a bunch around 220-250


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm sure this dude doesn't weigh 300# but he should dress 200 or so anyway.


----------



## reelaffair (Oct 11, 2007)

mn5503 said:


> Guys here's a comparison of last years 2010 buck on the right and my 2009 buck on the left. Last years buck was a common size for a mature whitetail around here at 187lbs., probably 3 1/2 years old, maybe 4 1/2. A 300 lb'er doesn't come along very often, not even around here and we have some of the biggest whitetails in the world.
> 
> Maybe that scale was broke, or I missed a hundo somewhere? Like I said on another post, I need to check my scale.....LOL


One question for you, how much do you weigh? That thing looks 3 times your size. I think your scale is broke........


----------



## Bareshaft (Oct 6, 2006)

My biggest field dressed 232


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

mn5503 said:


> I've seen some claiming to be around 300lbs. field dressed.
> 
> Most of our big buck contests are held by weight, not antler score. I've seen my fair share of 250lb+ bucks, some close to 300lbs.
> A 300lb field dressed buck is an absolute freak! You have NO DOUBTS in your mind when you see a buck over 250lbs that it's MUCH different than most deer you see. I'd be very surprised to see more than a couple legitimate 300lb'rs posted.
> ...


Great buck steve: Your comment on the bucks actual weight is real close. I have a deer chart that says a deer field dressed at 215 would be 269 on average on the hoof. a buck field dressed at 230 lbs would average 290 live weight. Congratulations on a biggen.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

here is a 300# kansas buck. Took him in all proud bla bla bla. Jessie Morehead showed up with his 8 pointer at 353#


----------



## swampdonkey11 (Dec 27, 2011)

Some pretty impressive pics. I hunt central manitoba and shot 1 jumper that pushed the 300 mark. Was a brute for sure. No doubt in my mind the farther north they live the larger they grow. With exceptions of course


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

mn5503 said:


> I've seen some claiming to be around 300lbs. field dressed.
> 
> Most of our big buck contests are held by weight, not antler score. I've seen my fair share of 250lb+ bucks, some close to 300lbs.
> A 300lb field dressed buck is an absolute freak! You have NO DOUBTS in your mind when you see a buck over 250lbs that it's MUCH different than most deer you see. I'd be very surprised to see more than a couple legitimate 300lb'rs posted.
> ...


This is easily the biggest deer on this post man your scale is jacked or something!!! He is way bigger than 50 or so pounds bigger than your 187lber. He has 50 extra pounds just in his hind quarters. SWEET DEER!!!!:jam:


----------



## reelaffair (Oct 11, 2007)

My biggest bodied deer to date, didn't weigh him though


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Didn't get him weighed but my 2012 buck had a big old body on him.


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow! There's some really nice big bodied bucks in this thread! Here's a few of mine that were weighed.

235 lbs field dressed



230 lbs field dressed



217 lbs. field dressed



209 lbs. field dressed


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

I killed this buck last year on October 5th and If I remember right, it dressed out at 237lbs. I'm 6' and 260lbs for a little perspective. 4.5 year old confirmed thru testing.


----------



## danielandersen2 (Nov 7, 2013)

I shot 2 110 lb deer... A BIG deer here is only about 175-200


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

HOLY CRAUT... what are you feeding your deer up in Manitoba? small cows possibly?


----------



## istuffanimals (Jun 29, 2008)

Kansas. 318lbs on one scale. 320lbs on another.


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

More! These are awesom


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

BowTechForever said:


> More! These are awesom


Dude you kill me with the screen name and avatar. Lmao


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Have seen 2 deer dress over 240, both were freakishly large and weighed on an accurate scale! No pics


----------



## wbweld0 (Sep 19, 2005)

This deer weighed 242 lbs field dressed at the processing plants digital scale. So very close to live weight 300 lbs. I drug it out of the woods .2 of a mile...it was hard.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I wanted this deer bad this year bc of his body size. We call him tubby this pic is 3 weeks before rut so he hadn't started the swelling neck but look at that belly lol. Not a 300lber but big for our area. Most our bucks killed in se Ohio are 175-185 dressed just like the one I killed this year. (179 dressed on scale) I've never seen a 300lb deer and prolly won't unless I go further north.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

phumb said:


> dressed at 223 guessin' close to 280 on the hoof??..by far my biggest by weight...


you guess guts weigh 60 pounds? I doubt it. He might have weighed 250-255 on the hoof. Still a very big deer though. I wish i could see some 200-250 pound deer here in NY.


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Saw one killed in Pike County Illinois this year that weighed 320 lbs.


----------



## Big10Hammer (Dec 16, 2004)

I haven't uploaded pictures before, but here goes. Shot this guy opening morning gun deer this year in Buffalo county, WI. I would've thought he weighed more? Weighed 205 after hanging for 3 days.


----------



## Big10Hammer (Dec 16, 2004)

This is another Buffalo County buck I was hunting hard after. Game cam picture, never did see. Man, you should've seen the paw prints!


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

I shot this in North Central Alberta last year. Weighed 328# after field dressing. Neck measurement right behind the ears under skin (b) was 26 1/2". 4 ft at the base of the neck. I had no idea that a WT could get that big. Apparently it's not all that uncommon that mature deer up there pass the 300# mark, although our guide said that this one had exceptional body size. I wish I had better pics of body but here goes.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

I filmed this guy when I drove into my land to do some chores at the cabin a few weeks ago. These are pictures from the video I took by pausing the video and snapping them with my phone. I think this guy pushes the 300lb mark on the hoof. 

I am tagged out already for this year BUT I may give a friend the opportunity to hunt this buck late season at my food plot. If he kills him we will let you know what he weighed field dressed. If not hopefully he sticks around till next bow season. (We don't gun hunt this land) 

Look at the hind quarter on this buck. I was more impressed with that than his bones.


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

***edit*** "before field dressing"




us326544 said:


> I shot this in North Central Alberta last year. Weighed 328# after field dressing. Neck measurement right behind the ears under skin (b) was 26 1/2". 4 ft at the base of the neck. I had no idea that a WT could get that big. Apparently it's not all that uncommon that mature deer up there pass the 300# mark, although our guide said that this one had exceptional body size. I wish I had better pics of body but here goes.


----------



## RyanC. (Aug 12, 2010)

WOW!!!! Great deer guys!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Biggest I have ever shot was:
275# or so after field dressed.
Could not get accurate weight, pole where he was weighed was not tall enough.....

8' from rear end to tounge while in the truck bed.
That's an 8' bed.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

The biggest I've seen was in the mid 260 pound range. Weighed on a DNR scale. The biggest I've shot was 223. The biggest I helped drag out of the woods was 247 pounds and it wasn't very fun. Ended up pulling it through a lake the last 300 yards or so. I love the looks of big bodied deer. I don't really enjoy hauling them out of the woods. LOL.

These were all field dressed weights BTW.


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

305 dressed. 365+ live. Killed in southern Minnesota. Tim wells posted on fb. Killed by a friend of his.


----------



## officergabbard (Jan 12, 2012)

BowTechForever said:


> View attachment 1822763
> 
> 305 dressed. 365+ live. Killed in southern Minnesota. Tim wells posted on fb. Killed by a friend of his.


Wow that is HUGE, I couldn't even imagine seeing that Hoss out in the wild!


----------



## Jmonte35 (Apr 26, 2011)

A lot of big numbers thrown around.......some are but some surely aren't. Steve that buck you have there is an absolute hog. Closest I've seen is 240 gutted...not even gonna guess at on the hoof. 300 is big big.....someone even through out a 400 number and was probably closer to 250 dressed.


----------



## deadeyemark (Mar 13, 2011)

Rifle kill but a very big muley. Hanging weight was 250 so field dressed had to be over 300 meaning live weight was over 350lbs.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

reelaffair said:


> One question for you, how much do you weigh? That thing looks 3 times your size. I think your scale is broke........


I'm 5' 10" 170lbs.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

My partners buck from last year. He's about 6' 2-3". Buck scaled at 275lbs. field dressed....

Well over 300 on the hoof.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd hate to drag that out.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

G20 said:


> I'd hate to drag that out.


I drove the wheeler within 10 feet of it. It was a tight squeeze but it sure beats dragging by hand...


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

Steve...that is a giant. Nice to see the scale pic...pics can be deceiving but the scale doesn't lie. Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

mn5503 said:


> You have *no doubt* in your mind when you see a buck over 250lbs that it's MUCH different than most deer you see. I'd be very surprised to see more than a couple legitimate 300lb'rs posted.


I missed one that went 264 on one scale and 272 on another. My buddy didn't miss when he had the opportunity. I know I have a pic somewhere.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

I know it wasn't 300 but I killed a huge bodied buck 3 years ago. It was Big enough that when we backed the truck up to it me and my buddy couldn't lift it high enough to get on the tailgate. We skinned it and took to the processor the following morning. The hind quarters,back straps,and front shoulders yielded 99 lbs of meat deboned. They estimated it at 240-250.


----------



## dc240nt (Nov 10, 2009)

The live weight on the Iowa Coffman buck was certified and witnessed as being 440 lbs live weight, not dressed weight.
Leonard Lee Rue has researched this deer and writes about it in two of his books.


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

Ive killed a couple muleys in that weight range,never a WT...


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

My God they're some BIG deer :embara: makes my 192# dressed Buck look like a yearling


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Skunkworkx said:


> My God they're some BIG deer :embara: makes my 192# dressed Buck look like a yearling



Here he is a year earlier....

https://youtu.be/oL7rCADKxoM


----------



## miles58 (Mar 11, 2016)

mn5503 said:


> Guys here's a comparison of last years 2010 buck on the right and my 2009 buck on the left. Last years buck was a common size for a mature whitetail around here at 187lbs., probably 3 1/2 years old, maybe 4 1/2. A 300 lb'er doesn't come along very often, not even around here and we have some of the biggest whitetails in the world.
> 
> Maybe that scale was broke, or I missed a hundo somewhere? Like I said on another post, I need to check my scale.....LOL


If the deer on the right is 187 which looks likely to me, then the one on the left is considerable more than 220. It's much thicker everywhere. it's way, way longer. There's twice as much neck, the hams are half again bigger at least, there has to be 20-30 pounds in that extra length. The deer on the right, the legs are hanging more down and he's still almost a foot off the ground. The deer on the left has more ben legs and looks like he is either touching or pretty close to it.

I've killed two over 300 dressed and scaled in fifty odd years. I have a huge one hangng where I killed a few last year. One of the deer I killed last year was a typical buck probably right on 165-170, another was a huge doe with a chunky body. She carried a little more weight. I had the huge buck come in a couple times and got him on camera a couple more times. It's just staggering, he's easily twice the size of those two. Wide heavy 8 point rack but the times are only 3-4 inches long. Every deer that big I have ever seen was a tall spread out deer that did not at first glance look to be near as big as it really was.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Skunkworkx said:


> My God they're some BIG deer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took a buck in Nebraska buck aged 2.5 yr old that went 151 lb just and meat bone. That's a touch over 200 feild dressed. Not far from a yearly really. 

As far as these other deer, they are huge. I almost took one that would have likely been a 300 feild dressed. Thing wasn't far off from being a cow elk


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

Buck in my avatar was 281 field dressed. Biggest deer I've ever seen body wise in person.

Sent from my LGL31L using Tapatalk


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hunted The Gribsby perhaps 10 years ago. Every deer killed there got weighed. If memory serves me correctly, all of the deer I saw weighed were over 200# dressed with several in the 240's. The deer I saw weighed were not particularly the biggest deer I saw on that property either. The buck I shot dwarfed all of them both in body and antler but I did not recover that buck because the outfitter wouldn't let me follow the trail any farther. It magically showed up on the website a month later with a friend of the head guide claiming success. Mike Stroff with Southern Outdoor Experience said the day after I went home the guy brought it in with a good story. I reported the issue to the Illinois DNR and I believe their license got yanked and the guide on question was released. The farm is now managed by a reputable guy.

The biggest northern WV buck I ever saw weighed went exactly 208# on official scales at a recycling facility. The largest buck I've personally taken and recovered would easily exceed 250# but nowhere near 300. I did not/could not drag it (even downhill)and had to cut it up in the woods.


----------



## spec (Dec 13, 2005)

It would be a real eye-opener if hunters would spend a morning at a meat locker or weigh station to actually see what the average buck/deer weighs in the area in which they hunt.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

mn5503 said:


> My partners buck from last year. He's about 6' 2-3". Buck scaled at 275lbs. field dressed....
> 
> Well over 300 on the hoof.


That buck is a clone to my Ohio Buck from 2011. A good bit smaller in rack size but the body is pretty close.


----------



## Fullrut1 (Dec 31, 2011)

My brother in law shot a buck in Northern NH a few years back that clean dressed 249.6 lbs and the biologist aged it at 2.5 yrs old.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Cool thread. I think the state of Maine used to have a big buck contest and it was all about body weight.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

H20fwler said:


> Cool thread. I think the state of Maine used to have a big buck contest and it was all about body weight.


We still do. Two hundred pounds gets you an arm patch and some bragging rights if you're into that sort of thing. The heaviest deer I've ever shot went 230 pounds, dressed. The one I noted above went 272 and 264 on two different scales, dressed. I've also helped drag out one that went 250. All well over three hundred pounds on the hoof. Behemoths.


----------



## brancher147 (Sep 1, 2015)

Heaviest one I ever got on cam. Northern Adirondacks. I have never seen one over 300 in person. Have seen a few over 200 and that is big.















In WV our deer do not get that big. Where I am does probably average 60-75 Lbs. dressed. Mature bucks average over 100 but never over 200.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Good thread.


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

I bet hes over 300


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

bassman417 said:


> I bet hes over 300
> 
> View attachment 6276833


That boy needs to stop hitting the corn...too many carbs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcg7980 (Aug 6, 2012)

My buddy Travis killed this buck in Saskatchewan a few years back
The owner of the guide service said he’d never seen anything like it in 30 years of guiding. Picture does not do it justice. Way way over 300


----------



## Thurston (May 14, 2013)

ruck139 said:


> Guys tend to grossly over estimate the size of their deer. When someone says their deer is "200 easy" we usually throw it on the scale and they immediately say the scale is broken when it shows 160 or 170. I weighed a deer that everyone said would weigh 300, and it really did look that big, it was a giant. In reality it weighed 233.


This is so true. I don’t want to be rude but there are no legit 300 pound deer on this thread. I have seen many deer killed in northern nh and Maine over 200 lbs and there is nothing close to 300 lbs here. Tons of huge bucks and nice racks, but the biggest I have seen killed in person was 259 lbs completely clean, no heart liver or lungs, and none of these deer look that size.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

This buck buck took up the entire bed of the pick up. His neck was so big the taxidermist had a hard time getting him over the largest form McKenzie makes. Never weighed him but the when the biologist came to check him for CWD he said it was the largest body deer he had ever seen.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

There are more 300lb bucks shot than 200lb doe. 

Guys in my area claim they shoot 200 lb doe all the time. I personally don't weigh deer, but i'll take a guess that a GIANT doe goes around 160 on the hoof. your average 1.5-2.5 probably around 115-130 on the hoof. Everyone shoots the big ones except me.:noidea:

I've seen some bucks in the 4.5- 5.5 year old range on scales going 215-230 dressed...so maaaybe 50 more pounds for guts i'd assume. I've witness one at 237 dressed. I assume it's possible it went 300lbs.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I think this one may have pushed 300 on the hoof...


----------



## nwmnbowhunter (Sep 5, 2008)

westksbowhunter said:


> This buck buck took up the entire bed of the pick up. His neck was so big the taxidermist had a hard time getting him over the largest form McKenzie makes. Never weighed him but the when the biologist came to check him for CWD he said it was the largest body deer he had ever seen.


This one has the body length to get big numbers on the scale. Awesome buck!!!!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Yep he is big everywhere. I never take those pictures that blow up the buck making them looking bigger than they are. He scored 157 inches but the size of his antlers are taken away by his enormous body size.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Thurston said:


> This is so true. I don’t want to be rude but there are no legit 300 pound deer on this thread. I have seen many deer killed in northern nh and Maine over 200 lbs and there is nothing close to 300 lbs here. Tons of huge bucks and nice racks, but the biggest I have seen killed in person was 259 lbs completely clean, no heart liver or lungs, and none of these deer look that size.


I have to agree we see the same thing with bears here. Every deer we shoot gets put on the scale so I know how much of a giant a 300 pounder would be. 

I pretty much dismiss any given weight if 1) It's a round number (I've put at least a 100 deer on a scale and maybe 1 or 2 were actually a round number) That usually just someone guessing or doing some creative rounding. 2) They start out by saying "That thing had to go about...." I've seen a lot of 150 lbs does only hit 100 lbs on a scale.

PS: If its not field dressed that's not the actual weight in my book


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

All I know is the last one i put on my back boneless whole it was all i could do to stand up and walk. The next one will be two trips and if I start needing 3 on a whitetail i may need to reevaluate.


----------



## ub1243 (Apr 8, 2006)

waiting for the Nova Scotia pictures to show. 
there are pictures of some studs floating around.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I miss stuff like this since IN & IL got rid of check stations & went to online registering. I've not had one weighed in ten years. Even quarter mine in the field now. The heaviest one I ever had weighed was an Illinois public land buck going 235# in 2005. I shot just one heavier since. A pre rut beast also in Illinois, in 2014, but quartered that one.


----------



## Bhunter88 (Feb 10, 2016)

Never weighed him so who knows what he weighed but I’m a little over 150 in this picture. Doesn’t do him justice until you drag him out of public land lol. Not trying to claim he is over 300 because I never weighed him but if I have ever seen on over 300 it’s this one cause I have never seen another one as big as him, he took up a whole truck bed diagonal with his neck still cranked










You can see him on his feet in this video at 11 minutes in.
https://youtu.be/PMZq4ZVn2cM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm (Mar 8, 2009)

....and never argue with a man rockin the **** hat.


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

A friend of mine told me he shot a lot of 300lb hogs.....until the day he bought a scale. 

Most weights are defined by how far you have to drag them and what if any help you have.

I live in middle Georgia and our biggest bucks will dress out in the low 200s to maybe 220. I’m sure there have been a few bigger but most are in the 180s-190s.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

wi_drenxl said:


> I have to agree we see the same thing with bears here. Every deer we shoot gets put on the scale so I know how much of a giant a 300 pounder would be.


same around here, i'm sure everywhere. we have Roosevelt elk here as well, which are the largest subspecies of elk, so everyone's bull is 1000 lbs too!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Thurston said:


> This is so true. I don’t want to be rude but there are no legit 300 pound deer on this thread. I have seen many deer killed in northern nh and Maine over 200 lbs and there is nothing close to 300 lbs here. Tons of huge bucks and nice racks, but the biggest I have seen killed in person was 259 lbs completely clean, no heart liver or lungs, and none of these deer look that size.


A deer that weighs 259 dressed should have a live weight well over 300 lbs. Estimated live weight would be about 326 lbs.




nightvision said:


> A friend of mine told me he shot a lot of 300lb hogs.....until the day he bought a scale.
> 
> Most weights are defined by how far you have to drag them and what if any help you have.
> 
> I live in middle Georgia and our biggest bucks will dress out in the low 200s to maybe 220. I’m sure there have been a few bigger but most are in the 180s-190s.


Wow, I had no idea Ga. had deer that big. The two biggest deer I have had the pleasure of getting out of the woods had live weights of 210 and 217 lbs. Years ago a Virginia game biologist told me that to get "live weight" you can add approximately 26% to the field dressed weight.

I found quite a few sources that suggest that 26% is a reasonable estimate. I would NOT be surprised if it varied a bit between sub species.

150 lbs field dressed x 1.26 = 189 lbs
200 lbs x 1.26 = 252 lbs live weight


----------



## JF24 (May 1, 2017)

My heaviest buck came in at #242 dressed (WI, 2016).

This was the only deer I ever bothered to put on the scale as the next closest was ~#200 dressed and I'm sure many were in that #180-190 range.

Joe


----------



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

30feethi said:


> Both of these bucks would have pushed 300# on the hoof. First one was 227 dressed and the second one was 194 with the head, antlers and part of the neck still on the ground and the scale was at 194# so I hade my taxi way the head antlers and cape and it totaled 35# so that would put him at approximately 229#
> View attachment 1197759


neither of those would have been over 300#s. Gutted weight needs to be over 240 to be over 300 on the hoof.


----------



## WifeHatesMe (Feb 26, 2018)

There are some awesome deer in here. I grew up hunting in central MN (Alexandria area) and I cannot claim to be even close to 300 lbs. My biggest was just under 210 dressed and that is one of the top 2 taken on my grandparent's farm. Now that I mainly hunt Florida, it takes a ridiculous acorn explosion for us to have bucks that sniff 170 on the hoof. 

Hogs on the other hand, we get lots of 250 lbers and every few years get a 300+ lb sow.


----------



## dewayne crews (Jun 23, 2007)

Not my Heaviest but a awesome memory. 224lbs live weight.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

300lb bucks are rare round here. I’m 6’6” 370lbs in this pic and this buck didn’t crack 300 and it’s the biggest bodied buck I’d seen in person










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

we get some big sob's up here. ill have to remember to pay more attention, certain weve shot multiple over 300 lbs. not sure i have a scale to weigh them with though lol.


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

whack&stack said:


> 300lb bucks are rare round here. I’m 6’6” 370lbs in this pic and this buck didn’t crack 300 and it’s the biggest bodied buck I’d seen in person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would say that is probably an average size buck where im from.


----------



## Whitetip Hunter (Jul 27, 2006)

When I was in college in Menomonie WI (1985) I worked a sport shop. They had a grain scale to weigh deer. A guy brought in a deer that weighed 265# dressed. Biggest deer I've seen. That deer drew a crowd.


----------



## irishiup (Dec 19, 2010)

whack&stack said:


> 300lb bucks are rare round here. I’m 6’6” 370lbs in this pic and this buck didn’t crack 300 and it’s the biggest bodied buck I’d seen in person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic! That just looks like the type of day you're going to kill a deer.


----------



## 457121 (Oct 27, 2017)

246# dressed is the biggest I've seen and weighed in person. I had killed a 202# dressed the day before and the I swear the 246# was a foot longer when hanging in the cooler.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

What a drool thread!! lol My best was 203 before dressed Damn good for adirondack area of ny I lived in w a 6 week long gun season during the rut n low deer numbers , end of the rut there too. He was tuckerd out, n lean---But Im still drooling--Still got 20 acres where I shot him ?? And for sale (Just north of Saratoga race course-- Can catch the races too??) Have to hang him high the coyotes are tough--


----------



## Irish87 (Dec 13, 2017)

I don't know exactly how big he was. I've always been exceptionally strong and it took a lot to get this sucker hung in the tree. We estimated his weight gutted to be 250 or so. If he wasn't 300 on the hoof, they don't exist around here. 

Edited to add: just for a reference, I got over 140lbs of ground venison from this guy


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

irishiup said:


> Great pic! That just looks like the type of day you're going to kill a deer.


Overcast nov 7th yup bucks on their feet shot at 10:40 in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish87 (Dec 13, 2017)

Thurston said:


> This is so true. I don’t want to be rude but there are no legit 300 pound deer on this thread.


I've only seen 4 pages and I can tell you 100% there are multiple 300lb deer posted in this thread lol. I know what you're getting at, however there are some serious tanks posted in here


----------



## jkratz (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry for the quality of pic only had a low quality one on my phone. Never weighed this guy but it took everything we had for 2 of us to pull this dude 60yds to a field edge

Not 300lbs dressed by any means but on the hoof probably


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Irish87 said:


> I've only seen 4 pages and I can tell you 100% there are multiple 300lb deer posted in this thread lol. I know what you're getting at, however there are some serious tanks posted in here


 I agree, but I suppose he meant that any stated actual weight really isn't "legitimate" unless weighed on a certified (Feed mill, etc.) scale with several credible witnesses present.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

alex.vogel99 said:


> we get some big sob's up here. ill have to remember to pay more attention, certain weve shot multiple over 300 lbs. not sure i have a scale to weigh them with though lol.


I'm guessing you have seen your share of 300lb does too:wink:


----------



## jrod p&y (Nov 27, 2009)

I have never seen a 300lber around here. I have killed a few that went 225. This is last years buck. Couldn't find our scale but I am sure he had to be well over the 200 mark.


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

The wifes illinois buck field dressed at 264.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is my heaviest deer to date. He weighed 297 live weight, and 247 dressed weight.


----------



## wrb16 (Jul 12, 2017)

Here is the last live picture of my 2017 Ohio Buck taken by my brother’s trail camera a half mile away. He baits this spot to get pictures of bucks in the area. I rattled this buck in on November 11 2017 on a dead quiet, crisp morning. The landowner







saw this deer cross the road heading my way 10 minutes before I shot him with my Hoyt.
No one had a scale to weight him, but butcher said he was over 200 dress weight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

I glassed up a muley buck last night that had the body size of a horse. I'll try and get pics the next time I'm up there. He's easily 300+

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10RINGR (Jan 26, 2005)

I've weighed one deer that was 305 live weight and have never saw anything that came close to that except for this tank. I tried to weigh him and he broke my scale but I'm guessing he was close to 300# live weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

NYyotekiller said:


> Here is my heaviest deer to date. He weighed 297 live weight, and 247 dressed weight.


NY Giant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

A lot has to do with when in the season the deer was harvested - hasnt been brought up at all.

I have seen some really big, long bodied deer shot mid to late november and they are skinny......same deer in mid september may have another 40+ pounds on them. Of course how active in the rut they are is a big deal too.

I hunt central Wisconsin, rifle season is the biggest draw for the big buck contest. Where I hunt the surrounding area - really rare to see a 200 pound deer field dressed at that time.


----------

